# pneumatische Bewegungen sicher abschalten



## istat_gb (27 August 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte einfach mal wissen, wie ihr eure pneumatischen bewegungen sicher stoppt.

Wir nutzen hauptsächlich Ventilinseln und ich wollte mich einfach mal umhören, was es so für Möglichkeiten gibt, außer die Versorgungsspannung (meist US2?) sicher abzuschalten, oder über ein vorgesteuertes Ventil die Anlage drucklos zu schalten.


André


----------



## Homer79 (27 August 2009)

wir haben an fast allen anlagen ein vorgeschaltetes ventil, das die luft wegschaltet, sowie ein entlüftungsventil, was den druck abbaut.


----------



## sps-concept (27 August 2009)

*Abschaltung*

Hallo André,

Lastspannung abschalten
Druckluft abschalten
Zylinder entlüften
pneumatische Klemmung einfallen lassen

je nach Einsatzfall, aber Punkt 1 und 2 sollten mindestens gemacht werden. Aber es gibt sicher auch berechtigte Ausnahmen.

André


----------



## istat_gb (27 August 2009)

Hallo,

da ich von Pneumatik nicht wirklich Ahnung habe muss ich nochmal kurz nachfragen, was hiermit gemeint ist



sps-concept schrieb:


> pneumatische Klemmung einfallen lassen


----------



## Mobi (27 August 2009)

Stell dir vor, du hast einen einfachwirkenden Zylinder. Der wird wenn du Druckluft draufgibst eingefahren. Wenn halt dann die Luft weg ist, wird er durch seine interen Feder wieder ausgefahren. So etwas bietet z.B. Festo oder SMC an.


----------



## istat_gb (27 August 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, du hast einen einfachwirkenden Zylinder. Der wird wenn du Druckluft draufgibst eingefahren. Wenn halt dann die Luft weg ist, wird er durch seine interen Feder wieder ausgefahren. So etwas bietet z.B. Festo oder SMC an.


 

Achso, OK, alles klar! Danke....

Wenn ich die Versorgungsspannung US2 sicher wegschalte, habe ich ja auch eine Energie sicher getrennt - beispielsweise über 2 Relais in Reihe. Würde dies auch ausreichen, oder müsste eurer Ansicht nach  noch etwas nachgebessert werden?


----------



## Solaris (27 August 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Versorgungsspannung US2 sicher wegschalte, habe ich ja auch eine Energie sicher getrennt ...



Bedenke: nur eine Energie ist sicher getrennt, im Druckluftsystem (mit Druckluft als Energieträger) kann es dann immer noch zu unkontrollierbaren Bewegungen kommen wenn der Druck unterschiedlich abfällt!


----------



## istat_gb (27 August 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Bedenke: nur eine Energie ist sicher getrennt, im Druckluftsystem (mit Druckluft als Energieträger) kann es dann immer noch zu unkontrollierbaren Bewegungen kommen wenn der Druck unterschiedlich abfällt!


 
Genau hier fehlt mir halt das Wissen über Pneumatik. Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass das Ventil ein bewährtes Bauteil ist, mit bewährten federn und ausreichender Überlappung(?), dann dürfte es doch eigentlich trotz vorhandener Druckluft keine Bewegungen geben, da das ventil (angenommen es ist mit Sperr-Mittelstellung) ohne Energie immer in Sperr-Stellung bleibt!? oder?

Also, VORRAUSSETZUNG HIERFÜR: keine große Last am Zylinder. ein ganz langsames Absacken der Zylinder stellt in den meisten Fällen bei uns keine wirkliche Gefahr dar.

Also, im Allgemeinen wäre es "sicherer", die US2 ab zu schalten und zusätzlich die gespeicherte Druckluft (gezielt / kontrolliert) ab zu lassen. Ist das so richtig?

Gruß
André


----------



## Mobi (27 August 2009)

Bei großen Lasten die vertikal auf den Zylinder lasten, gedrosselt am besten ablassen oder bremsen in der Stellung wo sie grade ist, das sie nicht Mensch oder Maschine beschädigt.

Am besten vor jeder Ventilinsel, ein Hauptventil, welches du dann abschaltest, damit du nicht die ganze Maschine drucklos machst.


----------



## Solaris (27 August 2009)

istat_gb schrieb:


> ... dann dürfte es doch eigentlich trotz vorhandener Druckluft keine Bewegungen geben, da das ventil (angenommen es ist mit Sperr-Mittelstellung) ohne Energie immer in Sperr-Stellung bleibt!? oder?...




die Frage ist ja auch ob überhaupt Druck auf dem Ventil bzw. dem Zylinder weiterhin bleiben darf oder ob der Druckabbau wiederum zu einer gefährlichen Bewegung führen würde, das muß natürlich vorher alles beurteilt werden um immer einen gezielten den Umständen entsprechenden Zustand zu haben. Man denke auch an Proportionalventile, die können auf jedem Zweig einen anderen Druck haben, wenn ich das dann plötzlich drucklos mache dann gibt das eine schöne schnelle unkontrollierte Bewegung. Also sollte die mögliche Stellung und auch die Wirkung eines jeden Ventils bei plötzlicher Drucklosigkeit eingerechnet werden. Man kann ja auch zwei Kreise daraus machen, einer der drucklos wird und einer der den Druck im letzten Zustand hält. Wenn Du Dir bei der Beurteilung der Ventile nicht sicher bist dann wirst Du wohl einen "Pneumatiker" hinzuziehen müssen der sich dann die möglichen Anlagenzustände anschaut und beurteilt.


----------



## Safety (27 August 2009)

*Pneumatik  und die 13849*

Auch für die Pneumatik gilt die 13849!
Wie hier schon geschrieben muss man zunächst einmal die Risikobeurteilung durchführen!
Es kann durch aus sein, dass in einer Maschine PLr von a-e vorhanden sind und will man diese dann alle über PLe lösen wird das extrem teuer und fast unmöglich. 

Also bitte stellt zuerst fest was ihr braucht, dann sind viele Beispiele im BGIA Bericht dabei. Denn auch für die Sicherheitsfunktionen mit Ventilen muss man einen entsprechenden DC haben. Hier werden die Druckschalter gefragt sein in Zukunft. 

Beispiel wie wollt Ihr einen DC erreichen ohne Diagnose.

Ein paar Anmerkungen:
Ein einfaches Venitl zum Entlüften ist eine KAT1 Architektur also wenn man glück hat PLc, den dann braucht man ein Bewährtes Ventil und das wird schwer werden.
Beim entlüften muss man auch den Nachlauf und gespeicherte Energie beachten!
Es gibt inzwischen Sichere Entlüftungsventile auch gibt es ein Sicherheitshandbuch von Festo, da sind einige Pneumatikschaltungen mit Angabe des erreichten PL zusehen. 

Man muss wie geschrieben erst mal die Gefahr erkennen dann kann man über die Maßnahmen diskutieren. Sicherer Halt, Verhindern eines unerwarteten Anlaufs. 

Und für Portale sind noch mal andere Dinge zu beachten. Es gibt dazu einen BG-Bericht mit Maßnahmen. Siehe Link-Liste Jabba!!!!


----------



## Safety (27 August 2009)

*Beispiel Festo*

Hallo im Anhang mal ein Beispiel. Damit Ihr euch mal ein Bild machen könnt welche Maßnahmen auch bei der Pneumatik nötig sind!!!!


----------



## istat_gb (28 August 2009)

OK, also, da haben wir ja zumindest mal die Grundlegenden DInge betrachtet.


Da fang ich jetzt mal an, etwas tiefer in die Pneumatik zu gehen:

Es handelt sich wohl um Impulsventile. Hierfür hab ich beispielsweise diese Info gefunden: "Ein Ventil bei dem durch Impulssignale die Umstellung eingeleitet wird. Ein Dauermagnet hält den Hubanker in der jeweiligen Endstellung."

Deswegen dachte ich es würde in diesem speziellen Fall ausreichen, die Spannung US2 sicher von der Ventilinsel zu trennen!?

Danke schonmal für eure Diskussionsfreude


----------



## sps-concept (28 August 2009)

*Impulsventil*

wie der Name Impulsventil schon vermuten lässt benötigt dieses nur einen Impuls zum Ansteuern. Danach bewirkt ein Wegschalten des Ausgangs und der Versorgungsspannung *nicht* den Stop des Zylinders!

André


----------



## istat_gb (28 August 2009)

> wie der Name Impulsventil schon vermuten lässt benötigt dieses nur einen Impuls zum Ansteuern. Danach bewirkt ein Wegschalten des Ausgangs und der Versorgungsspannung *nicht* den Stop des Zylinders!


 
Die Schutztüren sind mit Zuhaltung - aufgrund der Roboter - und von daher sollte dies eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.

Hätte ich ja auch dazu schreiben können: Es geht eigentlich um eine Verhinderung von unerwarteten Bewegungen... :icon_rolleyes:

Wie würdet ihr die Situation in einer Einlegestation sehen?
also, Sicherheitsabstand der Schutzeinrichtungen ist ausgelegt auf die Not-Stopp-Zeit der Maschine - nun weiss ich aber nicht genau, ob dabei die Zeit der Spanner mit berücksichtigt wurde. es handelt sich bei uns eigentlich nur um kleinere Spanner, die die Bauteile auf Drehtischen an ihrer Position halten - also, nichts wildes... ich weiss auch nicht, wie schnell diese Spanner wirklich im Durchschnitt sind... (Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungswerte!?)

André


----------



## sps-concept (28 August 2009)

*Einlegestation*

ok, innerhalb des Schutzkreises ist das schon ok mit Impulsventilen. Aber an einer Einlegestation würde ich Ventile einsetzen die in Mittelstellung entlüften. Die Bewegungszeit des Spanners ist keine fixe Zeit wie die Bremsrampe eines Antriebs. Ein Spanner kann sich verklemmen und jederzeit wieder bewegen solange das System unter Druck steht! Wenns deiner Meinung nach nichts wildes ist... würdest du deinen Finger unter den Spanner halten und dann den Spanner schliessen?

André


----------



## istat_gb (28 August 2009)

> Aber an einer Einlegestation würde ich Ventile einsetzen die in Mittelstellung entlüften.


 
Kannst du mir das Begründen?



> Wenns deiner Meinung nach nichts wildes ist... würdest du deinen Finger unter den Spanner halten und dann den Spanner schliessen?


 
hehe - nee, also, schließen würde ich ihn nicht ;-) Ich meinte das eher so, dass die Bewegung, die passiert wenn er einfach "Absacken würde", keinen Großen Schaden anrichtet - also, da würde ich dann mein Hand / Finge schon drunter stecken... Ich mein damit auch, dass keine Große Last dran hängt, die bei einem Zusammensacken gebremst oder gehalten werden müsste.
Aber schließen würde ich den Spanner nicht ;-)


----------



## sps-concept (28 August 2009)

*Impulsventil*

Hallo,

überleg dir mal folgendes:

Du hast eine Einlegestation an der ein Drehtisch bestückt wird. An der Einlegestation befindet sich ein Lichtvorhang. Dieser gibt den Drehtisch, sowie die Spanntechnik am Einlegeplatz frei. Der Einleger bestückt den Drehtisch, quittiert und gibt somit den Lichtvorhang frei. Die Zylinder werden zum Spannen angesteuert. Der Einleger greift nochmal rein, der Lichtvorhang löst aus während die Spanner noch in Bewegung sind -> Quetschgefahr weil du Impulsventile verwendet hast. Aus Verzweiflung drückt jemand Not-Aus. Hilft aber nichts weil das Ventil in Mittelstellung nicht entlüftet - der Zylinder lässt nicht locker.

Würdest du so etwas bauen??

André


----------



## Safety (29 August 2009)

*Aopd*



> Du hast eine Einlegestation an der ein Drehtisch bestückt wird. An der Einlegestation befindet sich ein Lichtvorhang. Dieser gibt den Drehtisch, sowie die Spanntechnik am Einlegeplatz frei. Der Einleger bestückt den Drehtisch, quittiert und gibt somit den Lichtvorhang frei. Die Zylinder werden zum Spannen angesteuert. Der Einleger greift nochmal rein, der Lichtvorhang löst aus während die Spanner noch in Bewegung sind -> Quetschgefahr weil du Impulsventile verwendet hast. Aus Verzweiflung drückt jemand Not-Aus. Hilft aber nichts weil das Ventil in Mittelstellung nicht entlüftet - der Zylinder lässt nicht locker.


 
Bei einer AOPD muss die EN 999 eingehalten werden. Es muss berechnet werden welcher Sicherheitsabstand eingehalten werden muss diesen Abstand bestimmt die Nachlaufzeit, die Bewegungsgeschwinigkeit des Menschen, Abschaltzeit der AOPD und einem Sicherheitszuschlag. Daraus wird schon ersichtlich das ein Impulsventil nicht geeignet ist, den diese muss mit Einschalten umgesteuert werden. 

Pauschal zusagen man muss die Sicherheitsfunktion Entlüften wählen soll halte ich für falsch den auch hier gibt es einen gewissen Nachlauf den man beachten muss. Und das Entlüften muss natürlich in dem geforderten PLr geschehen! Hier könnte genau so gut ein Sichererhalt, oder einen Reversierung der Bewegungsrichtung richtig sein. Dieses muss sich aus der Risikobeurteilung ergeben! 
Ein einfaches Entlüftungsventil wird hier nicht ausreichend sein, man braucht eine komplette Pneumatikschaltung die auch einen geforderten DC erreicht und eine Entsprechende Architektur einhält. Gehen wir von PLd aus dann müsste das KT3 oder 4 sein. Auch die Fehlererkennung bzw. Einfehlersicherheit muss man berücksichtigen. Selbst wenn es PLc ist, muss dieses Ventil bei einer Architektur von KAT1 einige Voraussetzungen erfüllen, z.B. Bewährtes Bauteil. Aber das steht auch alles in der 13849. 

Ein Impulsventil hier einzusetzen halte ich auch für nicht geeignet!


----------



## Mobi (29 August 2009)

An unseren Ventilinseln von Festo, haben wir am Haupt-Druckluftanschluss immer ein Schnellentlüftungsventil SE bzw. SEU von Festo dran. Dann entlüften die Ventile sehr schnell, wenn die Druckluft abfällt. Und das reicht aus.


----------



## Safety (29 August 2009)

*Frage*



> An unseren Ventilinseln von Festo, haben wir am Haupt-Druckluftanschluss immer ein Schnellentlüftungsventil SE bzw. SEU von Festo dran. Dann entlüften die Ventile sehr schnell, wenn die Druckluft abfällt. Und das reicht aus.


 
Ich widerspreche Dir ungern, aber bitte begründe doch mal was Du da schreibst. Wenn das Entlüften eine Sicherheitsfunktion ist dann muss man vorher Wissen welche Gefahr besteht und dann nach 13849 bewerten und berechen. Dann kann man sagen:




> Und das reicht aus.


Auch wenn es nach der 954 gebaut wurde muss man eine Kategorie einhalten. Und z.B. eine Einfehlersicherheit gewährleisten.


----------



## Mobi (29 August 2009)

Das machen die auch mit Sicherheit. Ich wollte nur eine Möglichkeit sagen, ohne das man ein zusätzliches Wegeventil benutzen muss. Und eine FMEA wird auch immer vorher gemacht.


----------



## Safety (29 August 2009)

*Möglichkeiten*



> Das machen die auch mit Sicherheit. Ich wollte nur eine Möglichkeit sagen, ohne das man ein zusätzliches Wegeventil benutzen muss. Und eine FMEA wird auch immer vorher gemacht.


 
Ich habe schon viel Pneumatikschaltungen gesehen, von denen wurde auch gedacht das diese eine KAT oder eben jetzt PL erfüllen und dies war dann nicht der Fall.

Ich versuche Dir eigentlich klar zumachen, dass man nicht einfach sagen kann das reicht. Hinter der Ventilinsel können sehr viele unterschiedliche Gefahren lauern und dann einfach ein Entlüftungsventil dahinter zuschalten könnte eine Lösung sein. 

Beispiel dieses Entlüftungsventil wird als einzige Sicherheitsfunktion angewandt. Wer sagt euch, dass die auch Entlüftet wer merkt ein Versagen usw.! 

Hier kann man keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen treffen, man muss jeden Fall einzeln bewerten und wenn wir bei der 13849 bleiben auch berechnen. Die Pneumatik ist ein Teil der SIFU genau so wie die Elektrik auch!
Also gelten hier auch die Architekturen und DC CCF MTTFd!


----------



## istat_gb (31 August 2009)

@ sps-concept:
Wie schon gesagt werden ja die Sicherheitsabstände entsprechend der jeweiligen Situation ausgelegt, von daher denke ich nicht, dass eine Gefahr für den Werker besteht, wenn er das Lichtgitter oder ähnliches auslöst.





Wieso würdet ihr hier keine Impulsventile einsetzen?


Gruß
André


----------



## Rudi (9 September 2009)

Nichts gegen Sicherheit. Aber die absolut sichere Technik wirds sicher nie geben. Oder erst wenn das Arbeiten und Autofahren ganz eingestellt wird.
Viel mehr würde es bringen die Leute an dem Machinen besser einzuweisen bzw. zu schulen.


----------

